# Craftsman 113.299410 Table saw good?



## JamieYu (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm starting to get into woodworking and was looking in the market for a used table saw. I came across this one on Craigslist for $270 and am unsure if it is a decent table saw. http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/4314288841.html What kinds of things should I be looking at in a table saw? Has anyone had some experience with this model before?

Any advice would be extremely helpful!

Previous owner has also told me that he has had it for 10 years with its average use being around once a month.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like a decent saw for the price…has an upgraded fence. Use the rust to barter the price down a bit….maybe $200-$250.


----------



## JamieYu (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay, that makes me feel a little bit better. I was also looking at the Ridgid R4512 as I saw some decent reviews on that saw. Any advice of getting the used craftsman or a new R4512?


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have that exact saw. I have had it for 28 years and it still works great. It is only 1.5 Ho, but if you use thin kerf blades it will cut hardwood, but at a slower rate compared to the larger saws.
I bought a mule cab fence system about 10 years ago, which works quite well.
I would like to get a heavier saw, but for now mine just won't stop running.
Go for it


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

That is a good saw. I'd try to get it for under $250. Start by offering $225.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The R4512 has a riving knife, warranty, and an inboard motor going for it, but costs about twice as much. The Cman has grated cast iron wings that are stronger and heavier, but it has an outboard motor that takes up more space, and is pre-riving knife. Otherwise, they're fairly comparable in size, duty rating, power rating, etc.


----------



## JamieYu (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you guys for your input. I'm planning to meet the buy soon so hopefully it isn't sold them then. If anything, I might grab the R4512.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If you don't get the used cman saw, be sure the R4512 does not have an alignment issue….research it if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No experience with them but the Craftsman 113's seem to be well liked. As mentioned above it's really 1.5HP but back then Sears was known for exaggerating HP. And it has a better fence than most you see on older Craftsman. The rust will clean off with wd40, green pads, and some elbow grease (or a polisher). I would buy it over the Rigid, half the price and less gambling.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If that model (113.xxx) is like mine, then the only issue with that model, IMO, is that the blade tilt mechanism is attached to the sheet metal side of the case and not very rigid. On some models two verticle support ribs were added. I have read where some woodworker have added additional stiffening to that side of the TS case.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

How old is it? First, I would check to see if parts are still available. Speaking from experience.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a very similar model. The upgraded fence is a real plus. I had to upgrade mine. With a good fence this is a very good saw. I'd pay $200 with that fence. A few thoughts: 1) get three quality thin kerf blades (crosscut, 24 tooth rip, and 30 tooth Freud glue line rip). 2) get Leecraft Cr-1 zero clearance insert. You can make additional ones if you like; 3) the blade guard splitter in this saw is a pain. Get micro Jig splitter for added safety-I,use the mj splitter pro-you have to trim the back legs on the splitter at the back of the insert; 4) I just replaced the switch on mine with one of these on the left side of the fence: http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D4160-110-Volt-Paddle-Switch/dp/B005W17HYY. Makes it much easier to shut off in emergency. 5) Boeshield Rust Free and T-9 will get that rusted top in shape in no time. 6) and perhaps most important, if it hasn't already been done, install a link belt (http://www.rockler.com/1-2-power-twist-plus-link-v-belt) and a Pals (http://www.amazon.com/PALS-CTS-alignment-kit-16/dp/B0036B4OFW) system on the trunions. The belt will reduce vibration and noise levels like you won't believe


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*CharlesA*, the link belt is one of the best! "upgrades" for a TS as it really reduces vibration and noise. I added that and turned pulleys to my TS a very long time ago.


----------

